# Diamond Recalls today.



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Diamond Pet Foods Expands Voluntary Recall


> Only the Diamond Puppy Formula products meeting the following descriptions are recalled:
> Description Size Production Code Best By Date
> Diamond Puppy Formula dry dog food 40 lb. DPP0401B22XJW 6-Apr-2013
> Diamond Puppy Formula dry dog food 40 lb. DPP0401A21XAW 6-Apr-2013
> ...


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

Why am i not surprised?


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

bett said:


> Why am i not surprised?


Exactly what I thought Betty.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

i am shocked by the people who are choosing to stand by diamond though because it's "just salmonella"

but IMO, it says a lot about their quality control if there are so many issues


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

meggels said:


> i am shocked by the people who are choosing to stand by diamond though because it's "just salmonella"
> 
> but IMO, it says a lot about their quality control if there are so many issues


I truly do not believe it is "just salmonella," I really think something bigger is going on.


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

lovemydogsalways said:


> I truly do not believe it is "just salmonella," I really think something bigger is going on.


I thought dogs were pretty immune from salmonella which was why they can eat raw chicken etc? No I agree this is more, possibly an ingredient that comes from China they don't want to admit to??


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

greyshadows said:


> I thought dogs were pretty immune from salmonella which was why they can eat raw chicken etc? No I agree this is more, possibly an ingredient that comes from China they don't want to admit to??


I really think the recall is because they think people might get salmonella, not dogs. If it were just dogs they probably wouldn't recall as there is no pain and suffering, lost wages, etc in a lawsuit about a dog. they've proven many times they don't recall if they think they can get away with it.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

meggels said:


> i am shocked by the people who are choosing to stand by diamond though because it's "just salmonella"
> 
> but IMO, it says a lot about their quality control if there are so many issues


I agree. I know they make alot of foods and it's natural they'd have more issues but it doesn't give me a vote of confidence.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

greyshadows said:


> I thought dogs were pretty immune from salmonella which was why they can eat raw chicken etc? No I agree this is more, possibly an ingredient that comes from China they don't want to admit to??



dogs can get salmonella and then pass it on.
chicken raw, defrosted properly, won't cause salmonella.
this recall, tho they claim no dogs got ill, is growing. i believe diamond, as much as i can throw them.
and i'd like to throw them thru a wall.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

*OK I'm officially getting worried here*

If I understand correctly this recall is for Diamond puppy kibbles but Diamond also produces Kirkland adult dog foods. Well, I've been feeding my min poodle/schnauzer Kirkland adult dog food kibbles for small dogs. With these recalls I'm starting to get worried and am looking to switch from Kirkland anything. 

My vet recommended "iVet", which they just happened to have a good stock of in the clinic. I've also tried "Solid Gold", which my dog simply turned his nose up at until he was near starving, and then would constantly eat grass and upchuck after eating the stuff. So that quickly went out the window. Yes, during each food change I switched VERY slowly as to not upset his stomach but it happened anyway. 

For a couple of different reasons, raw feeding is NOT an option. I hope those responding to this will try to understand that and not condemn me for it. Instead, I'm looking for dog food kibble suggestions that is reasonably priced and will-hopefully-not send my little guy to the nearest patch of grass. I know there are dog food reviews on this forum and believe I have combed through them very closely. I'm just hoping someone/s can help me narrow the list down a bit with suggestions on what they have used and been successful with. 

I thank you a head of time for any assistance you care to offer.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Midnight said:


> If I understand correctly this recall is for Diamond puppy kibbles but Diamond also produces Kirkland adult dog foods. Well, I've been feeding my min poodle/schnauzer Kirkland adult dog food kibbles for small dogs. With these recalls I'm starting to get worried and am looking to switch from Kirkland anything.
> 
> My vet recommended "iVet", which they just happened to have a good stock of in the clinic. I've also tried "Solid Gold", which my dog simply turned his nose up at until he was near starving, and then would constantly eat grass and upchuck after eating the stuff. So that quickly went out the window. Yes, during each food change I switched VERY slowly as to not upset his stomach but it happened anyway.
> 
> ...


Take a look at NutriSource for a reasonably-priced kibble manufactured by the company itself (no middle man) with a good track record. They are fairly simple formulas (both with and without grain). My dogs have done well with them in their rotation feeding. Super Premium Dog Food & Cat Food | NutriSource

If your dog if very picky about trying food, Fromm formulas usually have this aroma and taste dogs love. While some of their formulas can be more on the expensive side, they have different lines at different price points. They also manufacture their own food and have a good track record.
Fromm Family Foods Gourmet Dog & Cat Food, Naturally Holistic


----------



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

PDXdogmom said:


> Take a look at NutriSource for a reasonably-priced kibble manufactured by the company itself (no middle man) with a good track record. They are fairly simple formulas (both with and without grain). My dogs have done well with them in their rotation feeding. Super Premium Dog Food & Cat Food | NutriSource
> 
> If your dog if very picky about trying food, Fromm formulas usually have this aroma and taste dogs love. While some of their formulas can be more on the expensive side, they have different lines at different price points. They also manufacture their own food and have a good track record.
> Fromm Family Foods Gourmet Dog & Cat Food, Naturally Holistic


Oh, thank you very much for the suggestions. Will definitely look into both of these.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I agree with trying Nutrisource. I have had my dogs on it before and am going back to them because of this whole Diamond thing. I was feeding Diamond Naturals and loved how it worked with my girls, but I will no longer support Diamond.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

lovemydogsalways said:


> I agree with trying Nutrisource. I have had my dogs on it before and am going back to them because of this whole Diamond thing. I was feeding Diamond Naturals and loved how it worked with my girls, but I will no longer support Diamond.


I agree with your assessment of not supporting Diamond in the future. This whole recall thing has me worried and my little guy (size wise) is VERY important to me. So I will definitely give Nutrisource a close look. Have already been to their web site and like what I see (ingredients). There aren't many fillers to be found, which is a good thing in mho.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Midnight said:


> My vet recommended "iVet", which they just happened to have a good stock of in the clinic. I've also tried "Solid Gold", which my dog simply turned his nose up at until he was near starving, and then would constantly eat grass and upchuck after eating the stuff. So that quickly went out the window. Yes, during each food change I switched VERY slowly as to not upset his stomach but it happened anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I thank you a head of time for any assistance you care to offer.


We don't all feed raw here, I don't! I personally am steering clear of a Diamond made product. I realize they've been great at taking care of recalls and issuing voluntary recalls but I don't feel good about the company. I've never heard of iVet food, can't help with that. Some reasonable options would be Earthborn and Annamaet, they both make grainfree and grain inclusive foods.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> We don't all feed raw here, I don't! I personally am steering clear of a Diamond made product. I realize they've been great at taking care of recalls and issuing voluntary recalls but I don't feel good about the company. I've never heard of iVet food, can't help with that. Some reasonable options would be Earthborn and Annamaet, they both make grainfree and grain inclusive foods.


I guess I did too much assuming about the food, but thank you for that because now I feel better. I haven't heard of "Earthborn" or "Annamaet" before but believe I will be looking into both. Thank you for both suggestions.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm hoping my profile picture shows up because this is "Midnight", the little guy I've been talking about all this time. Yes, he is indeed a sweetie!!

Oh boy, what did I do wrong?? His picture didn't show up. Grrrrr!!


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

This is one reason salmonella isn't a good thing to have in dog food;

CDC - Salmonella Infantis Infections Linked to Dry Dog Food - Salmonella


Highlights
Read the Advice to Consumers »
A total of 14 individuals infected with the outbreak strain of Salmonella Infantis have been reported from 9 states.
The number of ill persons identified in each state is as follows: Alabama (1), Connecticut (1), Michigan (1), Missouri (3), North Carolina (3), New Jersey (1), Ohio (2), Pennsylvania (1), and Virginia (1).
Among the 9 patients with available information, 5 (56%) were hospitalized. No deaths have been reported.
Multiple brands of dry pet food produced by Diamond Pet Foods at a single manufacturing facility in South Carolina have been linked to some of the human Salmonella infections.
Consumers should check their homes for recalled dog food products and discard them promptly. People who think they might have become ill after contact with dry pet food or with an animal that has eaten dry pet food should consult their health care providers.

This is interesting;


Among persons for whom information is available, illnesses began between October 8, 2011 and April 22, 2012. Ill persons range in age from less than one year old to 82 years old and the median age is 48 years. Seventy-seven percent of patients are female. Among the 9 patients with available information, 5 (56%) were hospitalized. No deaths have been reported.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Midnight said:


> I'm hoping my profile picture shows up because this is "Midnight", the little guy I've been talking about all this time. Yes, he is indeed a sweetie!!
> 
> Oh boy, what did I do wrong?? His picture didn't show up. Grrrrr!!


Mine didn't show for a long time. I can't remember what the issue was. Make sure it's in your signature, and you can just get it from your hard drive. Or, put it someplace like photobucket and link to it in the body of your post.


----------



## Igandwhippetlover (Feb 20, 2012)

There have been more recalls from diamond today. Including totw, kirkland and many others.
I called totw last week because we * were * totw. But last thursday we bought a new bag and
by friday our dogs were vomiting and had the runs really bad! 

They informed me that totw was fine. Right! We took the bag back to the store and traded it for evo. 
Now the recall it. We will never go back to totw or any other food they make. 

We are now in search for another food for the dogs. We are looking into acana. It is pricey but........


----------



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

*Need signature line*



xellil said:


> Mine didn't show for a long time. I can't remember what the issue was. Make sure it's in your signature, and you can just get it from your hard drive. Or, put it someplace like photobucket and link to it in the body of your post.


Thank you for the information. I haven't set up a signature line yet but will remedy that quickly. You all need to see my little guy, he is SO COOL!!


----------



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

While I applaud Diamond for doing a voluntary recall of these dog food varieties I'm done with anything Diamond. My little guy is just too important to me for any of this gut wrenching worry. 

I thank everyone here for their advice and quidance in my effort to find a new dog food that I can feel confident in feeding my furry sidekick. Thanks guys!!


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

http://clicks.aweber.com/y/ct/?l=KBpd2&m=3bphVdDXqrO0_1z&b=V007dz7VHVf2xe.l_M0zUA

the very latest.
but they deny that my 3 got sick from their food.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Midnight said:


> Thank you for the information. I haven't set up a signature line yet but will remedy that quickly. You all need to see my little guy, he is SO COOL!!


They shouldn't get any credit for the recalls. They only recalled AFTER the FDA told them they had salmonella - each time. None of their "quality control" measures produced a recall from within the company.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

xellil said:


> They shouldn't get any credit for the recalls. They only recalled AFTER the FDA told them they had salmonella - each time. None of their "quality control" measures produced a recall from within the company.


I totally agree. I cannot stand to see anyone giving them or any similar companies credit for doing a "voluntary" recall. That adjective voluntary is just to make it sound better. With, I believe, 14 people claiming salmonella poisoning and all linked to Diamond, I am sure this has been going on for a while. I go to other forums and people have been saying for about a month their dog has been sick from TOTW and when they called their customer service department they were brushed aside and some even were rude to said person filing complaint. So how many dogs/people have to become ill before they do a "voluntary" recall?

If anyone thinks this is some act of kindness just to be safe and to protect the animals you need to wake up big time. These massive billion dollar companies could care less about your pet and they're trying to save their butts from lawsuits....that's it. 

It is time for people to wake up to what is happening around them. Realize it is their responsibility to feed their dog and not some billion dollar, profit driven company. We can fight to change the regulations, but in the mean time, how can anyone feel safe feeding their dog any brand of food as all the major ones are the same and just lucky it isn't them this time? Especially when it is so easy to properly feed a carnivore. It has been a sad week for our.pets and I truly hope an eye opener for many owners.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sheltielover25 said:


> I totally agree. I cannot stand to see anyone giving them or any similar companies credit for doing a "voluntary" recall. That adjective voluntary is just to make it sound better. With, I believe, 14 people claiming salmonella poisoning and all linked to Diamond, I am sure this has been going on for a while. I go to other forums and people have been saying for about a month their dog has been sick from TOTW and when they called their customer service department they were brushed aside and some even were rude to said person filing complaint. So how many dogs/people have to become ill before they do a "voluntary" recall?
> 
> If anyone thinks this is some act of kindness just to be safe and to protect the animals you need to wake up big time. These massive billion dollar companies could care less about your pet and they're trying to save their butts from lawsuits....that's it.
> 
> It is time for people to wake up to what is happening around them. Realize it is their responsibility to feed their dog and not some billion dollar, profit driven company. We can fight to change the regulations, but in the mean time, how can anyone feel safe feeding their dog any brand of food as all the major ones are the same and just lucky it isn't them this time? Especially when it is so easy to properly feed a carnivore. It has been a sad week for our.pets and I truly hope an eye opener for many owners.


I think I love you


----------



## Igandwhippetlover (Feb 20, 2012)

We had to go to Ace Hardware today to get somethings. There on the front door is "WE SELL TOTW". We went in and their shelves are full of TOTW! I tried to explain that they should remove it since it has been recalled. Their reply was, " yeah we heard something about that."
Idiots!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Igandwhippetlover said:


> We had to go to Ace Hardware today to get somethings. There on the front door is "WE SELL TOTW". We went in and their shelves are full of TOTW! I tried to explain that they should remove it since it has been recalled. Their reply was, " yeah we heard something about that."
> Idiots!!


Oh man. That is SO dishonest. They have to know about the recall, and are trying to get rid of it to people who don't.


----------



## Igandwhippetlover (Feb 20, 2012)

xellil said:


> Oh man. That is SO dishonest. They have to know about the recall, and are trying to get rid of it to people who don't.


Yes it is. I would love to know how to make them take it off their shelves, Maybe I could be nice and take them the list of numbers and dates to help them understand the importance of removing them, not just for dogs but the humans as well.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Igandwhippetlover said:


> Yes it is. I would love to know how to make them take it off their shelves, Maybe I could be nice and take them the list of numbers and dates to help them understand the importance of removing them, not just for dogs but the humans as well.


If I found a recalled item on a store shelf, I would speak to the highest up person at the store, if that didn't work, I would contact the dog food company


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Maybe i don't understand how that works - shouldn't the dog food companies be taking back the dog food and reimbursing the stores?

Or, maybe we are thinking the worst and the bags they have aren't on the recall list. 

But if they weren't interested in your statement about the recall or acted like they knew whether those were on the recall list perhaps they think it's too much trouble to return them or check to see if they should.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

I called Costco, where I bought my dog food and made sure I talked to a store manager. They assured me, not that I'm believing them, that they knew about the recall and had removed all the recalled food. I checked out the recall article here and thank goodness mine was bought before the dates listed, BUT, that does not make me feel any better. No wonder my little guy has been eating grass left and right and upchucking every so often. The only issue right now is that I've run into some issues I definitely wasn't anticipating but as soon as those are straightened out this crap will go in the trash. 

I SO APPRECIATE all you guys directing me through this maze of good and bad food - my little guy is TOO IMPORTANT to me to not go with the best food I can afford. Thanks to ALL.


----------

